# Novel: Run the Good Race



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My novel is out on Kindle.

Amazon.com: Run The Good Race eBook: Celeste Mavity Matthews: Kindle Store

Teenager Julie Claybrook is a horse fanatic. All that she wants is to win this big race. If she does, she will be able to afford the really special horse that she dreams of and still keep her little horse. Herman is always mean to Julie. He picks on her and she really doesn't like him. He has a much bigger horse and Julie knows that he will be hard to beat. Herman is way ahead of everybody in the race. She is not that far behind. Herman gets thrown from his horse and is badly injured. Julie has to make the decision as to whether to go on and win the race and the money, or to do the right thing and help the hurt boy.


----------

